# BEST **** DOG??



## sonic

***** dog*​
Walker444.44%Plott111.11%RedBone00.00%Blue tic222.22%Black and Tan222.22%


----------



## sonic

*Gettin a new **** Dog Pup, Which one to get??*


----------



## twopopper

I had a Black and Tan! Best dog I ever had. He would kill a **** faster then I could shoot! Had one problem, he kept killing my wife's cats. Had to give him up when I moved to town.


----------



## sonic

just runnin ***** - nothin else- don,t bother me if it is silent running or not, just need one that holds well and bays at the tree- also will be running in mostly farmland, country- uplands with some pot holes - maybe a few creeks here and there-


----------



## Wes

FWIW, the best advice I've ever gotten is to hunt with the parent dogs if possible. I haven't been around coonhounds in a few years. I had blueticks from the Northern Blue Kennels "Hammer bred", I liked the voice and drive and they way they hunted. They were cold nosed and consistent. But to be honest I've seen more than a few Walkers push a track faster, however, I've always thought them to be hotter-nosed. I wouldn't get caught up in the breed as much as the line, make sure they are from successful hunters. As a rule the Plotts I've been around have a lot of grit, but take a real alpha personality to handle well. Generalizations of course.

Wes


----------



## sonic

Thanks for all the Advise- " hunt with the Parents" Great advise- I'll do just that-

Thanks


----------



## WIdawg22

had a good redbone (still have him but hes retired"), is a silent tracker, while its nice to here your dog trailing its a great plus w/ a silent tracker before the **** knows whats going on and have time to run in a hole its too late, plus back in Wi I hunted in areas w/ a fair amount of houses so not having one that screams all the time was better for me because some people get a little worked up over that (then theres the guys that are crazy and worry about their deer like your dog is going to scare them to the next state, lol whole another story, could be a topic itself), got tons of ***** w/ it, as in a 130 some one yr., Wanted to breed it w/ another redbone my brother-in-law had but it died and got cancer, kind of a shame Im letting the line die, My bro-in-law ran his walker-plot mix w/ it when it was really young and for the longest time it showed no interest and then one nite it just took hold and started barking and following the track, one of the funniest barks ever, I wont forget that nite, it's a decent dog for how young it is, little more field time and I think it will be a great dog- like the other guy said hunt w/ the parents or have a good idea about the blood line, they either got hunting in them or don't it seems


----------



## sonic

Hey WI DAWG I have a aunt in Missoula, Perzenkas - Ring a bell- ?

Spelling might not be correct but sounds like it looks. The old man *if* still around was a professional photographer moved up to Alaska -


----------



## sevendogs

If you like a silent on tracks, close range hunting dog for coonhunitng, try a West Siberian Laika. This is Smoke. Smoke is out of my Laikas.


----------

